# As I predicted LA has more suges now



## ubearx (Jun 29, 2014)

Now, after uberx stopped losing money on their 25% discount, I can see multiple surges in different areas. It's Thursday evening.


----------



## UberSF (Jul 30, 2014)

Interesting...Wonder if SF will encounter this tomorrow morning?


----------



## RS King (Aug 18, 2014)

Uh, the new rates for drivers haven't taken effect yet, so you're not making any sense there pal.


----------



## AMBUDRIVER03 (Jul 1, 2014)

New rates aren't in effect to 8/23, the surge you saw is caused by people getting off work and needing a ride home before the majority of drivers come online. 

There are not that many drivers that drive 9-5 every day, day in - day out. 

If these momentary surges expanded into the 7pm Hou then your argument would have done merit... EXCEPT THE NEW DARES ARE NOT IN EFFECT Yet...


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

AMBUDRIVER03 said:


> New rates aren't in effect to 8/23, the surge you saw is caused by people getting off work and needing a ride home before the majority of drivers come online.
> 
> There are not that many drivers that drive 9-5 every day, day in - day out.
> 
> If these momentary surges expanded into the 7pm Hou then your argument would have done merit... EXCEPT THE NEW DARES ARE NOT IN EFFECT Yet...


New rates now active

Read waybill on your next ride

Sad, but true.


----------



## JerryP. (Aug 18, 2014)

new rates are now in effect. That .80 cent base fare IS RIDICULOUS when you see it in front of you. It use to cost about 14-15 from downtown to my home. It is now 8-11 on the fare quote. WOW.


----------



## RS King (Aug 18, 2014)

JerryP. said:


> new rates are now in effect. That .80 cent base fare IS RIDICULOUS when you see it in front of you. It use to cost about 14-15 from downtown to my home. It is now 8-11 on the fare quote. WOW.


WTF? These rates were suppose to go into effect on 8/23, were't they?


----------



## RS King (Aug 18, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> New rates now active
> 
> Read waybill on your next ride
> 
> Sad, but true.


The new rates are in effect and you're driving? Well, as long as people are willing to drive at these rates, then these are the market rates. Goodluck to ya! Next rate cut will be to $0.99, mark my words!!


----------



## JerryP. (Aug 18, 2014)

RS King said:


> The new rates are in effect and you're driving? Well, as long as people are willing to drive at these rates, then these are the market rates. Goodluck to ya! Next rate cut will be to $0.99, mark my words!!


It is on the uber blog. And it is in *BOLD* that they are permanent. They will most likely never go up again. And I doubt things will be surging more often either because that would be counter productive on the Ubers revenue. There is something more here than a creating a higher demand. Uber would still make money, good money, at the previous rate as their commission would be higher. Demand has essentially stagnated and not gone up since the rate cuts. There is a purpose to all this. It is to shut down taxis, then lyft. At that point I don't see what Uber would want with uberx.
It could be also to try to increase their revenue or app demand for their IPO. If they show investors that their app has a crazy demand and requests are happening all the time , it is revenue worthy.


----------



## AMBUDRIVER03 (Jul 1, 2014)

Well... I just looked and that's ridiculous... ******s


----------



## AMBUDRIVER03 (Jul 1, 2014)

At least they didn't touch the UberXL fares in LA yet...


----------



## ubearx (Jun 29, 2014)

JerryP. said:


> It is on the uber blog. And it is in *BOLD* that they are permanent. They will most likely never go up again. And I doubt things will be surging more often either because that would be counter productive on the Ubers revenue. There is something more here than a creating a higher demand. Uber would still make money, good money, at the previous rate as their commission would be higher. Demand has essentially stagnated and not gone up since the rate cuts. There is a purpose to all this. It is to shut down taxis, then lyft. At that point I don't see what Uber would want with uberx.
> It could be also to try to increase their revenue or app demand for their IPO. If they show investors that their app has a crazy demand and requests are happening all the time , it is revenue worthy.


I believe they dropped rates to stupidly low to get people use to small X1.25-1.75 surges to make them use to and ignore those flactuations. 
I don't know if some desk monkey can **** with the algorithms but you will see surges very frequently


----------



## Uberzilla (Jun 19, 2014)

ubearx said:


> I believe they dropped rates to stupidly low to get people use to small X1.25-1.75 surges to make them use to and ignore those flactuations.
> I don't know if some desk monkey can **** with the algorithms but you will see surges very frequently


what? Surges ? forget it! Thursday night LA without surges its ridiculous!


----------



## caspiy257 (Aug 19, 2014)

Some drivers still on strike.


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

I only seen a surge once in Orlando...


----------



## Narkos (Aug 5, 2014)

I've only seen it twice in Phoenix - been driving for about month and a half now. We had pretty heavy rains over the last several days - not a single surge.


----------



## ubearx (Jun 29, 2014)

Haha
$urges all over LA all night long


----------



## JerryP. (Aug 18, 2014)

ubearx said:


> Haha
> $urges all over LA all night long


It was pretty intense out there tonight. Had 3 back to back $55 rides. When it hit 3x was glory.


----------



## Uberdooper (Aug 19, 2014)

Wooohhaaaa

5X in downtown!

Emm shall we rethink retirement ??


----------



## JerryP. (Aug 18, 2014)

is it? I didn't see it hit 5x. Or do i smell sarcastic gas...


----------



## Uberdooper (Aug 19, 2014)

It's true !


----------



## ubearx (Jun 29, 2014)

I saw it was X4.5 but I had a taco bell on my way to downtown


----------



## The LAwnmower (May 1, 2014)

Yea. Surge is the only time to drive. Without surge it is ridiculous.


----------



## AMBUDRIVER03 (Jul 1, 2014)

Even though I drive black/SUV, surge was 3x on XL last night so I logged in and snagged an XL fare for about a buck a minute and 5.55/mile (higher than base SUV rate) turned into a $140 +20 tip fare from Laguna beach to Laguna Niguel to Capistrano. 

Then after going complete scored an SUV fare in San Clemente to Laguna Niguel for $100 and $20 tip.


----------

